# Is my follicle size normal?



## monque (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

I went for a scan last Thursday and one of my follies was 11mm the other 13mm and my lining was 6.9.  I had to monitor for my LH surge over the weekend but there was no sign of me surging.  I went for a follow up scan today and they told me that one of the follies hasn't grown at all and the other is now 14mm, so the follie has only grown 1mm in 4 days    my lining is now 7.2.  I thought that follies were meant to grow between 1-3mm a day?  I took clomid this cycle and I am now on day 15, I did always used to have longer cycles 31 -35 days, but thought that by taking clomid it was meant to bring ovulation on earlier?

My nurse said that although I was moving slowly that everything was fine and that I shouldn't worry that my follicle growth is a bit slow, but just wanted to find out if anyone else has experienced this and whether I should be worried?  

Thanks
Monque
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi hun,
My last iui was with Clomid and with similar results as this - I was under a lot of other stress at the time, which may have contributed to a slow cycle or it may just be one of those things. Sounds like you are going in the right direction which is really what counts, great lining and follie on track & together. Keep calm and remember it only takes one (that lead follie is doing it's work) follie! I know cos I only had one last time and she is asleep upstairs   . Follies on average take 1-3mm growth but hey what is average eh?!

Good luck and hope this is the one follie for you  

Charlie xxx


----------



## monque (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Charlie,

Thank you for your reply and for re-assuring me!  Lovely to hear a positive story - gives me hope that it will happen for us one day!  

Thanks again.

Monque
xx


----------

